# My humble home cafe



## Freeman Wong (Sep 3, 2019)

My new setup with Bezzera Mitica and Niche.

?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nicely done.?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks great, nice setup too.

Only challenge would be to not spend the day sat there, chatting, drinking coffee and eating cake!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toresie (Sep 4, 2019)

Beautiful theme and backdrop ?


----------



## Toresie (Sep 4, 2019)

Beautiful theme and backdrop?


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Don't fancy doing the dusting there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freeman Wong (Sep 3, 2019)

Haha. I have helper to do that for me. ?


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

It does look very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Freeman Wong said:


> My new setup with Bezzera Mitica and Niche.
> 
> ?
> 
> View attachment 31999


 Wow, that is fab!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Good effort. Looks brilliant.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice?


----------



## Niche Coffee (Aug 4, 2017)

Awesome from the guys at Niche ?


----------



## Freeman Wong (Sep 3, 2019)

Niche Coffee said:


> Awesome from the guys at Niche ?


 Awesome grind machine. Perfect grind every time. My first grinder and hopefully my last. ?


----------

